# Made more Hard Tack



## OldCootHillbilly

Feelin a bit under the weather taday, so hung round the house. Made up a batch a hard tack ta store, used:

2 Cup flour
1 Cup Water (actually more)
1 tsp salt
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp greek seasonin

Mixed it all tagether until the dough weren't real sticky, rolled out ta 3/8 inch thick an cut em with a biscuit cutter. Then poked holes in em with a fork an baked at 375° fer 30 minutes each side. I then rebaked em at 275° fer 30 minutes each side. Vac bagged an ready ta store. I did eat one an they got real good taste to em.

Here be what mine look like:


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks for posting! I didn't realize they spent so much time in the oven. 

Another item on the 'to do' list.


----------



## Jason

Coot-a couple questions for you. What is in Greek Seasoning? What's a reasonable substitute for it? Also, by "each side" do you keep flipping them throughout the cooking process?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ya wanna flip em so each side gets a bit brown an dry equally.

I use Cavender's All Purpose Greek Seasoning.
Ta make yer own:

1 1/2 tsp dried oragano
1 tsp dried mint
1 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/2 tsp dried marjoram
1/2 tsp dried minced onion
1/4 tsp dried minced garlic

Put in a coffee bean grinder an make inta a powder.

Ya can use any seasonins ya like, the ones I used ta make my hard tack were in the cupboard an gave it a nice flavour. Ya could use fruit powders er honey powder, maple powder, yall just have ta experiment an see what ya like. Mine be more savory an work well if yer dippin the hard tack inta soup.


----------



## Salekdarling

What is the purpose of hard tack and how long does it store before going rancid?


----------



## vn6869

Thanks for your recipe, never considered putting spices in the hardtack before.


----------



## NaeKid

Salekdarling said:


> What is the purpose of hard tack and how long does it store before going rancid?


Based on the list of ingredients posted, I would hazzard a guess that it wouldn't go rancid. If moisture gets to it, it might grow some mold (minimal due to no sugars) and after a couple of years it might get a stale cracker taste about it ...

Overall - a nice and simple recipe! :congrat:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Salekdarling said:


> What is the purpose of hard tack and how long does it store before going rancid?


Tack was a british word fer food an hard came cause, well it be hard. It's best ta soak it in yer coffee, soup er even water cause if yer gonna knaw on it ya might just bust a tooth on it!

Was originally made ta go on long voyages aboard ship (years in length) ta provide a bread ta go with salted meat. Was also standard issue ta troops fer the same purpose.

It won't go rancid, it could get weavels an I've heard a the sailors an soldiers soakin it in coffee er soup so they could get the maggots out a it. The tough ones simply ate it an figured the rest be protein.

Now, we have much better ways a storin it so the critters won't be a problem. I'm guessin if ya keep it dry an in a airtight container, years?


----------



## Salekdarling

Thanks for the answers! I think I'll be making some Hard Tack for emergencies. How do you store it?


----------



## Cahri

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Feelin a bit under the weather taday, so hung round the house. Made up a batch a hard tack ta store, used:
> 
> 2 Cup flour
> 1 Cup Water (actually more)
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 tsp garlic powder
> 1 tsp greek seasonin
> 
> Mixed it all tagether until the dough weren't real sticky, rolled out ta 3/8 inch thick an cut em with a biscuit cutter. Then poked holes in em with a fork an baked at 375° fer 30 minutes each side. I then rebaked em at 275° fer 30 minutes each side. Vac bagged an ready ta store. I did eat one an they got real good taste to em.
> 
> Here be what mine look like:


Great recipe! I make same only using provencal spices, gotta try the greek one. Thanks for that one!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Salekdarling said:


> Thanks for the answers! I think I'll be making some Hard Tack for emergencies. How do you store it?


I just noticed I hadn't answered yalls question on storin, sorry bout that, missed it somehow.

I store mine in a vac bag, keeps em dry an critter free. I store mine in a dark, cool dry place with the rest a the provisions.

Matter a fact, makin another batch taday. Storm season be on the way, best ta start gettin ready.


----------

